# rafter construction



## therigwelder (Jun 23, 2006)

i want to build a roof over a 26' wide X 20' long barn on a 6/12.so i figure my rafters will be around 29' from ridge to tail. is it acceptable to scab 2x4x12,s together to obtain the length rafters i need?i also plan to place the rafters on 4'oc and deck it with metal attached to the rafters on 1x4 girts @ 2'oc.
I live in the new orleans area i dont have to worry about snow just hurricanes lol


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

You're trying to span 26' with a 2x4? Is there already an existing roof that you're going to sit the new one on? What type(shape) is the roof? Shed (one slope), Gable (two slopes). The short answer is no, I wouldn't even walk on such a roof to build it. Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, can you clarify?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I think you need to recalculate your rafter run. Off the top of my head, I see a 15 foot or so run, depending on tails, why would you scab? 

You say you want 4 feet OC? You probably need to think about engineered trusses, and using 2x's placed between the top chords on 3 ft centers. Sure you don't have a snow load, but there is wind pressure, uplift, coastal wind zone...a lot of things to think about.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I think this is a joke.


----------

